# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Προγράμματα συγγραφής

## Belibem

Στην ενότητα αυτή μπορούμε να postάρουμε το πρόγραμμα συγγραφής για τα 5 τουλάχιστον πρώτα άρθρα για τη στήλη που επιθυμούμε να αναλάβουμε.

----------


## Belibem

Στήλη: Θεωρία Δικτύων Υπολογιστών 

Αναφέρθηκε ότι οι στήλες MAC και ΙP είναι πολυ εξειδικευμένου ενδιαφέροντος. Προτείνω λοιπόν τη συγχώνευση των στηλών MAC και IP σε μια γενικότερη στήλη με τίτλο "Θεωρία Δικτύων Υπολογιστών"

Παραθέτω το πρόγραμμα συγγραφής στην περίπτωση που μου ανατεθεί η στήλη.


1o άρθρο
Βασικές έννοιες
------------------
* Μοντέλο OSI και διαστρωμάτωση πρωτοκόλλων επικοινωνίας
* Η σουίτα TCP/IP 
* IP διευθυνσιοδότηση κατά CIDR
* DHCP, DNS και ICMP 

2o άρθρο
Δρομολόγιση 
------------------
* Ιεραρχική δρομολόγιση
* Αλγόριθμοι δρομολόγισης 
* Πρωτόκολλα δυναμικής δρομολόγισης (OSPF, BGP, OLSR)

3o άρθρο
Πρακτικά προβλήματα και λύσεις
------------------------
* Αρχές των Firewalls
* NAT και Port forwarding
* Proxy servers
* VLANs
* Αρχές του IPSec

4o άρθρο
Φυσικό Επίπεδο
------------------
* Aρχές διαμόρφωσης τηλεπικοινωνιακού σήματος
* Διαμόρφωση στενής ζώνης
* Διαμόρφωση Spread Spectrum
* Πολλαπλή Πρόσβαση 
* Μύθοι και πραγματικότητα σχετικά με τις παρεμβολές

5o άρθρο
MAC πρωτόκολλα
------------------
* 802.11 - παρουσίαση και σύγκριση των διαφόρων flavors (a,b,g,n)
* Wimax
* Bluetooth

6o άρθρο
Ad-hoc δικτυα
------------------
*Περιγραφή τοπολογίας
*Οφέλη
*Το πρόβλημα της Χωρητικότητας
*Παραδείγματα (roofnet, CUWiN)
*Εφαρμογή στο AWMN

----------


## dimkasta

Στήλη: Tutorials (Άν μου ανατεθεί) 

1o άρθρο
Δημιουργία απλών δικτύων σε Windows/Linux
------------------
* Απλή σύνδεση.
* Απλοί έλεγχοι κατάστασης
* Μοίρασμα αρχείων και εκτυπωτών
* Σύνδεση με Ιντερνετ

2o άρθρο
Επέκταση δικτύου με συσκευές WiFi
------------------
* Bασικές έννοιες.
* Πράξη.

3o άρθρο
Οδηγός καλής πρακτικής για δίκτυα (ασύρματα ή μή)
------------------------
* Συνδεσμολογία - καλώδια - Ένταση εκπομπών
* Βασικές αρχές χρήσης υποδικτύων και VLans
* Βασική ασφάλεια

4o άρθρο
Απλές υπηρεσίες - servers
------------------
* WEB
* FTP
* DHCP
* NAT

5o άρθρο
Aπλές υπηρεσίες - servers 2
------------------
* DNS
* SMTP
* POP
* PROXY

----------


## GeoSava

Χμμμ Belimen απο ότι βλέπω έχεις τρελή όρεξη πολλές γνώσεις και χρόνο.

Τώρα εγώ τι να πώ για την στήλη του MAC - Networking ;;
Όλα τα βασικά και ακόμα περισσότερα τα έχεις αναφέρει ....

Μπορώ να πώ τι είναι ethernet.  :: 

Και εξακολουθώ να έχω την ίδια απορία εάν στο πρώτο (με το καλό να γίνει πραγματικότητα) τεύχος αναφέρεις όλα αυτά τότε στα επόμενα τι και πόσα άλλα πράγματα θα εναφέρουμε σε αυτή την ενότητα;

----------


## Belibem

> Και εξακολουθώ να έχω την ίδια απορία εάν στο πρώτο (με το καλό να γίνει πραγματικότητα) τεύχος αναφέρεις όλα αυτά τότε στα επόμενα τι και πόσα άλλα πράγματα θα εναφέρουμε σε αυτή την ενότητα;


Χε,χε φυσικά και δε θα αναφερθουν όλα αυτά σε ένα τέυχος!! Το πρόγραμμα αφορά 6 διαφορετικά τεύχη!!! Πιθανός χρόνος ολοκλήρωσης = 1 χρόνος (για διμηνιαίο περιοδικό)

Ας μην κάνουμε όμως άλλα σχόλια σε αυτό το thread ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Περιμένουμε και τις προτάσεις των υπολοίπων!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έχω στο νου μου να γράψω μια πρώτη έκδοση της gpl για το ΑΜΔΑ. Γενικά προτιμώ τις μη μόνιμες στήλες

----------

